# Michigan home needed for baby blue bar



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I have rehabbed a baby blue bar think it is a male from his size, he is approx 5-6 weeks old. I am looking for a nice home for him rather than release him back to the wild as living in the wild is so harsh on them, he has been wormed by the vet and had a full check up but no shots for vacc. If you are interested in adopting him for free please let me know by PM or e-mail and we will talk or connect. Thanks 

Cindy
[email protected]


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Could someone please take this adoption off as I have set it free no longer available for adoption. 

Thank You
Cindy


----------

